# Chris Henry, dead at 26.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/f ... topstories


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Crazy story.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, wild.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

all the ingredients for an early, tragic death...not surprised at all...saw this one coming just like I don't expect Pac-Man Jones to make it to retirement either...wasted talent...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I disagree, I don't think he was like Pac-Man Jones. In fact, from all reports he was turning things around and starting to be a decent guy. Jones has NEVER shown a desire to change, that is how I see them being totally different, IMHO.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

He was in a disagreement with his fiancee and jumped in the back of a moving pickup trying to chase her down...probably about to go Ike Turner on her once he got his hands on her...that's what I'm thinking...
you might've read a different story than what I read that might've said something like "Chris Henry found in critical condition on the road tightly grasping a dozen read roses and a bottle of champagne" since he was apparently trying to reconcile with his fiancee in the back of a pickup in only the most gentlemanly of ways... :roll:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> He was in a disagreement with his fiancee and jumped in the back of a moving pickup trying to chase her down...probably about to go Ike Turner on her once he got his hands on her...that's what I'm thinking...
> you might've read a different story than what I read that might've said something like "Chris Henry found in critical condition on the road tightly grasping a dozen read roses and a bottle of champagne" since he was apparently trying to reconcile with his fiancee in the back of a pickup in only the most gentlemanly of ways... :roll:


 :lol: 
I had the same understanding as stablebuck. It said that the first 911 caller said this man was in the back of a truck trying to break the window and looking all crazy. Doesn't sound like a candidate for the man of the year award to me. Still it is sad, and I bet his fiance is a mess over killing her future husband.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its a pretty crappy ending to a messed up story I guess. Any of the other thoughts I have on this would teeter on the edge of political incorrectness but honestly, things like this aren't that surprising to me. :|


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Its a pretty crappy ending to a messed up story I guess. Any of the other thoughts I have on this would teeter on the edge of political incorrectness but honestly, things like this aren't that surprising to me. :|


Let's see...Steve McNair, Tiger Woods, Chris Henry...anyone else wanna fill in the next name???


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Gordon?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Its a pretty crappy ending to a messed up story I guess. Any of the other thoughts I have on this would teeter on the edge of political incorrectness but honestly, things like this aren't that surprising to me. :|
> ...


Kobe, pacman, Michael Vick..... you smell what i'm steppin in. :? seems to be a trend if you ask me... and i know you didn't.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Jeff Gordon?


Hey, you leave the 24 car alone.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tyson, come on elementary man, then pac man. All time favorite closet crapper, back up GB RB a few years ago can't recall his name.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Jeff Gordon?


make it SO!!!


----------

